# Session Tracking - Wie macht mans richtig!



## quadro (13. Dez 2007)

Hi Leute,
hab mal wieder nen Problem/Frage... Ich habe mir eine Login Seite gebaut, und dann weitere die erscheinen sollen, wenn man sich "richtig" eingelogt hat. 
Ich kann im Moment aber über die direkten Pfade auf die "Unterseiten" zugreifen, das ist aber nicht gewünscht  Wie mache ich es jetzt richtig, das nur angemeldete Benutzer zugriff haben auf den Rest der Seiten. Die Benutzerabfrage geschieht über eine DB und funktioniert auch, muss jetzt aber irgendwie den Zugriff auf den Rest der Seiten verhindern. 

Wie macht man das? Suche schon ewig und habe noch nicht so richtig den Ansatz gefunden und mit dem Hinweis: "Machs über Session Tracking" komme ich halt nicht weiter...

Hat da einer mal ein Beispiel oder nen gutes Tutorial etc.?!?

Vielen Dank!

*****


----------



## quadro (13. Dez 2007)

Vielleicht kann mir einer auf die Sprünge helfen, wie man die SessionID in einem hiddeninput specihert....!

Irgendwie komme ich hier nicht voran, wäre super!

*****


----------



## happy_robot (14. Dez 2007)

übergib die id als request-parameter (-> http://localhost/meineseite.jsp?id=[sesionid]). 

die session speicherst du in einem singleton in einer static-hashmap mit der sessionid als schlüssel und kommt somit in der applikation von überall jederzeit daran.


----------



## maki (14. Dez 2007)

Realms
Security constraints
JAAS 

Da solltest du dich reinlesen.

Übrigens, die session wird schon vom Servletcontainer verwaltet (und gespeichert), und man bekommt immer eine Session ID, auch wenn man nicht angemeldet ist.


----------

